# For the Wikipedians among us



## fonz (Feb 4, 2012)

There's a new userbox.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 5, 2012)

Does wikipedia also have new users? You know, the kind that don't just throw articles you spend a day writing in the trash bin.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 5, 2012)

My son wrote almost everything you read there about Star Wars. Don't know how much of it is still his cause that was about four or five years ago. It was quite an intensive process.


----------

